
Bloomberg U.S. Startups Barometer - elsewhen
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/startup-barometer/
======
nine_zeros
SoftBank is probably a major part of it.

These declines however obviously mean that we're headed for a Russian
oligacgyesque tech dystopia where a few companies are too big to fail for the
sake of US economy

